# interrupting tv signal with a DVD for Promotional purposes



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,

Can anybody help, we have set up a chain of small stores... we have TVs running sky news all day... but every 15/30mins we would like to interrupt for a few mins with a promotion DVD short film?

Is this possible?, I know there used to be some hardware that done it in past but cant find anything on it??

Alternatively does anyone know of any other way using PC/laptop etc linked into sky output?

thanks J


----------



## talunceford (Feb 7, 2010)

Check out the leightronix nexus and an video sensing switch.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Is this even legal? You may want to check just incase, also how are you going to do it and make it look prefessional, what I mean is if your promo just starts during mid sentence that isnt going to look very good.............how will you mix it in?


----------

